# a través de y al través de



## Redline2200

En mi diccionario vi algo en la sección 'Modismos y Expresiones." 
Dice:

*A través de, al través de*
Across, through

Nunca he oído 'al través de" y me gustaría saber si ambas frases se usan igualmente, y también si significan lo mismo.
¿Son como "quizá" y "quizás" que significan lo mismo o hay una pequeña diferencia en los significados?


----------



## Masood

I couldn't find any reference to _AL través de _in http://www.rae.es/
Best wait and see what the Spanish-speakers think...


----------



## Janis Joplin

A menos que alguien diga lo contrario yo creo que es al través de no se utiliza.


----------



## ruru2006

*al través* no es tan común, pero no incorrecto. Solo que viene a mi memoria *al través del*  (tiempo) = _con el pasar del tiempo_ 

- no recuerdo haber oido al travéz de


----------



## Marixa

Al través de y a través de significan exáctamente lo mismo, quizas al través de se podría utilizar con un sentido más poetico.
un saludo


Redline2200 said:


> En mi diccionario vi algo en la sección 'Modismos y Expresiones."
> Dice:
> 
> *A través de, al través de*
> Across, through
> 
> Nunca he oído 'al través de" y me gustaría saber si ambas frases se usan igualmente, y también si significan lo mismo.
> ¿Son como "quizá" y "quizás" que significan lo mismo o hay una pequeña diferencia en los significados?


----------



## maraven

Hola,
solo para decirles que de ninguna manera se usa AL TRAVES.
no way jose!  
NUNCA, PERO NUNCA lo he visto usar.


----------



## Vampiro

Si _nunca, pero nunca_ lo has visto usar, te recomiendo hacer el simple ejercicio de poner la frase en el Google y verás la cantidad de veces que aparece, y muy bien usado, por cierto.
"Al través de" no es una expresión muy usada, estoy de acuerdo con eso, pero no es incorrecta.
Saludos.

.


----------



## mariachiloco

No voy a juzgar si correcto ni incorrecto, pero nunca lo he escuchado.  Y el hecho de que se encuentra en Google no significa que es correcto.  Mucha gente dice muchas cosas incorrectas, pero no significa que es correcto.  Puede ser que se acepte y se entienda, pero no necesariamente que sea lo correcto.


----------



## María Madrid

No es usual ya decir "al través", pero no es en absoluto erróneo!! Al menos en España sí se oye que lo dicen personas mayores. Través significa cruzado (flauta travesera, por ejemplo, tiene ese significado de posición transversal), por eso si podemos poner algo en horizontal, recto o al derecho podremos decir que algo está puesto "al través". La RAE remite a "de través". Veo que la RAE también da "al/de través" como sinónimo de "a través de". Personalmente no lo había oído nunca en ese sentido. Saludos, 

*al **~**.*
*1. *loc. adv. *de través.*
*2. *loc. prepos. *a través de.*

*de **~**.*
*1. *loc. adv. En dirección transversal.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

(sorry Masood, it is on RAE, under través)


----------



## maraven

Justamente, me quitaste el teclado de los dedos.
Google, no es muy buena referencia.
En todo caso, debo reconocer que quisas en algunos pueblos donde se ha degenerado el uso del castellano, pueda creerse que es correcto usarlo... 
Por poner un ejemplo de como se tergiversa el castellano: en la Argentina estan convencidos que acentuar algunos verbos en la ultima silaba es correcto... O sin ir mas lejos aca en New York, creen que rufo y mapo es castellano.
En fin.... gracias y chau


----------



## maraven

Por ultimo, se me olvidaba lo que nos convoca.
Para RedLine2200, no uses "al traves" nadie te entendera.  En su defecto usa "a traves"
Chau.


----------



## María Madrid

Perdona Maraven, pero una cosa es que tú nunca hayas visto esa expresión y otra muy diferente que sea incorrecta y no se diga. Me parece además excesivo que deduzcas, sólo por el hecho de que tú no la conozcas que es una expresión propia de lugares donde el castellano ha degenerado. Creo que es muy atrevido llamar ignorantes a aquéllos que usan expresiones castellanas perfectamente correctas sólo porque a ti te resulten nuevas y más aún decir a alguien que no use una expresión correcta sólo porque tú no la entiendes. Para tu información al través no siempre es a través. Fíjate lo que dice la RAE.

Reconozco que en estos tiempos de simplismo es una expresión que posiblemente no se use demasiado y seguro que no en todos lo sitios, pero desde luego que es perfectamente correcta. Si tú no usas la palabra través, yo sí. Y mi español no está nada "degenerado".

Y hablando de usos deficientes del castellano, te ruego que hagas un esfuerzo y escribas con acentos, como solicitan las normas del foro, debemos escribir con corrección. Todos los teclados occidentales tienen diferentes maneras de incluir acentos en los textos. En la página principal del foro tienes un hilo que explica cómo hacerlo si no sabes. Saludos,


----------



## Mirlo

Estoy de acuerdo "google" no es un recurso que se debe usar en cosas muy importantes, mi profesora de universidad me dijo: "nunca todo tu conocimiento en información puesta en la computadora".
Sólo un consejito,
*"a través de" *es lo que usamos comúnmente.
Saludos,


----------



## maraven

Maria,
Oye no te hiperventiles...
Tres cosas: Primero tengo teclado ingles, por lo que me resulta muy complicado hacer los famosos tildes, el acento es la accion. Segundo, no he llamado ignorante a nadie, no extrapoles. Y tercero, relajate, y danos tu experiencia como hispano-hablante nativa, hacer un copy/paste del diccionario, lo podemos hacer todos!!!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

María Madrid said:


> No es usual ya decir "al través", pero no es en absoluto erróneo!!. Través significa cruzado (flauta traversa, por ejemplo, tiene ese significado de posición transversal), por eso si podemos poner algo en horizontal, recto o al derecho podremos decir que algo está puesto "al través". La RAE remite a "de través". Veo que la RAE también da "al/de través" como sinónimo de "a través de". Personalmente no lo había oído nunca en ese sentido. Saludos,
> 
> *al **~**.*
> *1. *loc. adv. *de través.*
> *2. *loc. prepos. *a través de.*
> 
> *de **~**.*
> *1. *loc. adv. En dirección transversal.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Estoy de acuerdo con María. Aún así, creo que te evitarías problemas y sería más fácilmente reconocible usar *a través de*.

Atentamente,


----------



## María Madrid

De acuerdo Erasmo, pero sólo en parte. Si "al través de" significa en posición transversal no se puede sustituir con "a través de". Saludos,


----------



## Dudu678

maraven said:


> Maria,
> Oye no te hiperventiles...
> Tres cosas: Primero tengo teclado ingles, por lo que me resulta muy complicado hacer los famosos tildes, el acento es la accion. Segundo, no he llamado ignorante a nadie, no extrapoles. Y tercero, relajate, y danos tu experiencia como hispano-hablante nativa, hacer un copy/paste del diccionario, lo podemos hacer todos!!!


Lo primero de todo: respeto. Lo de hiperventilar me ha parecido una _bordería_.

Sólo quería hacer la siguiente anotación, para demostrar que la opinión de una persona no es siempre la verdad absoluta:
_tilde_ y _acento [gráfico] _son intercambiables.
la acción, como tú la llamas, es _*acentuar*_.
Ya que todos podemos _copiar y pegar_ (términos en castellano) del diccionario, extrapolando todos podemos consultarlo antes de afirmar algo categóricamente. 

_Al través de _es menos común, pero no incorrecto; aunque creo que eso huelga decirlo.


----------



## heidita

maraven said:


> María,
> Oye no te hiperventiles...
> Tres cosas: Primero tengo teclado inglés, por lo que me resulta muy complicado hacer los famosos tildes, el acento es la acción???.


 
Hola Maraven: Te interesará saber que tilde y acento son sinónimos en el contexto que nos concierne.



> *acento.*
> 
> 
> *2. m. Tilde, rayita oblicua que en la ortografía española vigente baja de derecha a izquierda de quien escribe o lee. Se usa para indicar en determinados casos la mayor fuerza espiratoria de la sílaba cuya vocal *


----------



## maraven

Perdon si HIPERVERTILAR ha ofendido a alguien, pero es una expresion (de hecho graciosa), que se usa para decir que la persona esta exagerando.  Para nada es una groceria o algo parecido.
En realidad me falto agregar al punto dos: "poner el acento" es referido a la accion.  Sin embargo, la parte grafica, que es lo que reclama Maria... lo correcto es tilde.  Sinonimo de TILDE es ACENTO-ORTOGRAFICO, y no solo ACENTO, por lo que tilde es la rayita.


----------



## Vampiro

Aunque este hilo ya se extendió demasiado para mi gusto, y creo además que el tema de fondo está aclarado, hay algo que me quedó dando vueltas cuando leí todos los aportes posteriores al que envié ayer: creo simplemente, estimado maraven, que la frase “*algunos pueblos donde se ha degenerado el uso del castellano*” es demasiado insultante, y no la puedo dejar pasar por alto.
No voy a entrar a citarte ejemplos, porque debe haber cientos.  Eso sí, te recomiendo visitar el siguiente link, también de WR: http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-211112.html
En él se trató el mismo tema con bastante altura de miras y hay varias citas que espero te hagan ver que muchas veces no hay que ser tan tajante, y que el hecho de que tú no conozcas una expresión, no la convierte en incorrecta.
Sobran las palabras, pero creo que decir que escritores de la talla de Gustavo Adolfo Bécquer, Ortega y Gasset, Benito Pérez Galdós, Unamuno, Juan Ramón Jiménez (Premio Nobel 1956, para más datos), y otros tantos de ese calibre, usan un castellano deformado…
En fin.
Ah… otra cosa: te agradecería que en tus datos personales escribas “Chile” y “Español” con mayúsculas, creo que ambos se merecen ese gesto de respeto.
Saludos.


----------



## heidita

maraven said:


> Para nada es una groseria o algo parecido.
> En realidad me falto agregar al punto dos: "poner el acento" es referido a la accion. Sin embargo, la parte grafica, que es lo que reclama Maria... lo correcto es tilde. Sinonimo de TILDE es ACENTO-ORTOGRAFICO, y no solo ACENTO, por lo que tilde es la rayita.


 
Te recomiendo leer atentamente el mensaje anterior: acento , a pesar de que lo desconozcas, es sinómino de tilde. Observa la cita añadida que es del DRAE.

Tambien decirte que "poner el acento" sería bastante pobre, ya que existe el verbo *"acentuar",* mucho más adecuado(como ya ha apuntado Dudu).

Y para volver al tema: *A través de los errores se aprende mucho.*


----------



## maraven

Okydoky
Señores:
Antes de todo decir que, el Castellano ha CAMBIADO/DEGENERADO en algunos pueblos, no veo a quién pudiera ofender, además de mi estimado Vampiro. (no te confundas, la palabra usada no tiene la "S" entre la "E" y la "G").  DEGENERADO v/s DESGENERADO, la diferencia está, de eso si que estoy seguro, en el diccionario que usa, muy a menudo, por lo demás, mi estimada María Madrid.
Además, con las líneas escritas por mi estimado Vampiro, en su último comentario, el mismo confirma y muy bien documentado, la deformación en algunos pueblos, tema cerrado.

Cambié el teclado para que salgan las famosas TILDES o ACENTOS-ORTOGRAFICOS.  Otro tema cerrado.

Ah... otra cosa también y se confirma la regla del: "no porque yo no la haya visto no exista"; nunca había visto , un grupo de "foreros" como dice mi estimada Maria Madrid, tan sensibles de piel.

Y por último, una pequeña crítica (si es que la aceptan y NO SE OFENDEN), especialmente a mis estimados colaboradores "Senior", modernizarse señores y hacer el trabajo más fácil a nosotros los supuestos ignotos.  No podemos hacer COPIAR / PEGAR del diccionario o caer en el facilismo de decir "búscalo en el GOOGLE".


----------



## maraven

FE DE ERRATAS
LINEA 5
DICE: "... de eso si estoy..."
DEBE DECIR: ...de eso sí estoy ...


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, estimado maraven, como veo que has cerrado unilateralmente todos los temas asumo que no hay derecho a réplica.
Pero como _nunca, pero nunca_, he visto la palabra desgenerado, tuve que ir al diccionario a buscarla, y fíjate tú... me encontré con que no existe.
Sólo hallé esta que se parece bastante:

*degenerado, da.*

*(Del part. de degenerar).*

*1. adj. Dicho de una persona: De condición mental y moral anormal o depravada, acompañada por lo común de peculiares estigmas físicos. U. t. c. s.*

*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*

Por otro lado nadie te dijo "búscalo en el Google", al menos yo sólo te sugerí que hicieras el ejercicio de poner la frase ahí para ver que sí existe y se usa en textos de toda índole y por escritores serios y renombrados; te recuerdo que este es un foro, y no hay espacio para hacerte citas que puedes ver por ti mismo usando otras herramientas que por lo demás son bastante útiles.
Tampoco entendí a qué te refieres con eso de las líneas escritas en mi último comentario. A lo mejor porque soy nativo de Chile, y no de chile.
Y acá no hay gente sensible de piel (al menos no mucha), sólo gente que quiere aprender o ayudar haciendo aportes que sirvan de algo.
Saludos.


----------



## Dudu678

maraven said:


> FE DE ERRATAS
> LINEA 5
> DICE: "... de eso si estoy..."
> DEBE DECIR: ...de eso sí estoy ...


Fe de ratas:

Puedes utilizar el botón _Edit_ para modificar tus mensajes sin engrosar un hilo ya de por sí excesivamente largo.

Y permíteme, antes de que cierres el tema. _Tilde _y _acento_ (sin el apellido) son *sinónimos*y cualquier intento de no aceptar la verdad es no aceptar el propio idioma. Sin degenerar. 

En cualquier caso, si gustas de poner el apellido, no veo por qué lo has de hacer con un guión. ¿Es este acaso un _foro-de-discusión_?

Y para nuestros amigos estudiantes del español, hago notar lo siguiente:
Señores:
Antes de todo decir que, el *c*astellano ha CAMBIADO/DEGENERADO en algunos pueblos, no veo a quién pudiera ofender, además de *a* mi estimado Vampiro. (*N*o te confundas, la palabra usada no tiene la "S" entre la "E" y la "G"). DEGENERADO v/s *?? y* DESGENERADO*:* la diferencia está, de eso s*í* que estoy seguro, en el diccionario que usa, muy a menudo, *por lo demás ???*, mi estimada María Madrid.
Además, con las líneas escritas por mi estimado Vampiro, en su último comentario, *é*l mismo confirma y muy bien documentado, la deformación en algunos pueblos*.* *T*ema cerrado.

Cambié el teclado para que salgan las famosas TILDES o ACENTOS-ORTOGR*Á*FICOS.  Otro tema cerrado.

Ah... otra cosa también y se confirma la regla del: "no porque yo no la haya visto no exista"; nunca había visto, un grupo de "foreros"*,* como dice mi estimada Maria Madrid, tan sensibles de piel.

Y por último, una pequeña crítica (si es que la aceptan y NO SE OFENDEN), especialmente a mis estimados colaboradores "Senior"*:* modernizarse (mejor: modernícense) señores y hacer  *hagan* el trabajo más fácil a nosotros los supuestos *ignotos*. No podemos hacer COPIAR / PEGAR del diccionario o caer en el facilismo de decir "búscalo en el GOOGLE".​Aunque lo odies, siempre es buena referencia:
*por lo demás**.* * 1.     * loc. adv. Por lo que hace relación a otras consideraciones. _He querido probarle que no se conduce como debe; por lo demás, yo no estoy enojado con él._​*ignoto**, ta**.*
 (Del lat. _ignōtus_, desconocido).
* 1.     * adj. No conocido ni descubierto.​Por cierto. Tiene poco sentido hablar de líneas cuando la división por renglones depende del ancho de la pantalla de cada uno.


----------



## Blower's daughter

REAL  		ACADEMIA  		ESPAÑOLA        DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA - Vigésima segunda edición   *través**.*

 (Del lat. _transversus_).


* 1.     * m. Inclinación o torcimiento de una cosa hacia algún lado.


* 2.     * m. *desgracia*      (‖ suceso adverso).


* 3.     * m._ Arq._ Pieza de madera en que se afirma el pendolón de una armadura.


* 4.     * m._ Mar._ Dirección perpendicular a la de la quilla.


* 5.     * m._ Mil._ Obra exterior para estorbar el paso en parajes angostos.


* 6.     * m._ Mil._ Parapeto para ponerse al abrigo de los fuegos enfilados, de flanco, de revés o de rebote.


*~** de dedo.*

* 1.     * m. *dedo*      (‖ medida de longitud).


* al ~.*

* 1.     * loc. adv. *de través.*

* 2.     * loc. prepos. *a través de.*

*a **~**.*

* 1.     * loc. adv. *de través.*

*a **~** de.*

* 1.     * loc. prepos. Denota que algo pasa de un lado a otro. _A través de la celosía._ _A través de una gasa._

* 2.     * loc. adv. Por entre. _A través de la multitud._

* 3.     * loc. adv. *por intermedio de.*

*dar al **~**.*

* 1.     * loc. verb._ Mar._ Dicho de una nave: Tropezar por los costados en una roca, o costa de tierra, en que se deshace o vara.


* 2.     * loc. verb. Tropezar, errar, cayendo en algún peligro.


*dar *alguien* al **~** con *algo.


* 1.     * loc. verb. *dar al traste con *algo.

*de **~**.*

* 1.     * loc. adv. En dirección transversal.


*echar al **~*una nave.


* 1.     * loc. verb._ Mar._ Vararla para hacerla pedazos, cuando se la ha desechado por inútil.


*ir al **~*una nave.


* 1.     * loc. verb._ Mar._ Tener que ser desechada o desbaratada, por inútil, en el puerto para donde hacía el viaje.


*ir de **~*una nave.


* 1.     * loc. verb._ Mar._ Ir arrollada por la corriente o por el viento.


*mirar *alguien* de **~**.*

* 1.     * loc. verb. Torcer la vista, mirar bizco.




Parece que si se puede usar pero no es para nada usual. Aunque recuerdo haber oido "Siempre va al través de todo el mundo" como ir en contra, pero lo recuerdo vagamente.


Saludos y espero que no os hallais aburrido leyendo.


----------



## heidita

Blower's daughter said:


> Parece que si se puede usar pero no es para nada usual. Aunque recuerdo haber oído "Siempre va al través de todo el mundo" como ir en contra, pero lo recuerdo vagamente.
> 
> 
> Saludos y espero que no os ha*yái*s aburrido leyendo.


 
Hola daughter: Estoy de acuerdo que es más bien un uso poco habitual, que en mi opinión lo hace más atractivo. 

Por lo demás, no cabe añadir nada a lo que ya ha dicho magistralmente nuestro amigo *Dudu.*

(Daughter, me supongo que ha sido un lapsus)


----------



## María Madrid

Como casi todos los foreros habituales conocemos, aclaro para los que quizá no lo sepan que una de las herramientas que más usamos en el foro cada vez que surgen dudas es el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española de la Lengua (DRAE) no sólo por su prestigio, sino porque además es de acceso libre (no es preciso registrarse) y gratuito para todos en www.rae.es. De hecho en las normas del foro se hace mención expresa a que debemos tener prudencia a la hora de copiar citas, por cuestiones de derechos de autor, pero sí se autoriza incluir citas de apoyo tanto del DRAE como del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (DPD). Y eso es algo que hacemos con harta frecuencia, pues el objetivo del foro no es perderse en discusiones bizantinas en caso de desacuerdo, sino averiguar cuál es la norma respecto al asunto de discusión.

Creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que tomar como referencia las conclusiones de muchos de los principales eruditos del idioma, miembros de las respectivas academias de lengua de los diferentes países de habla hispana, es mucho más fiable que las intuiciones más o menos acertadas que tengamos todos basándonos en nuestra mera experiencia y conocimientos, por lógica inevitablemente limitados a un ámbito más o menos amplio, dependiendo de cada persona. 

Si varias cabezas piensan mejor que una, mucho mejor lo harán los expertos del tema. 

Por último sólo recordar que este es un foro lingüístico; las opiniones sobre el umbral emocional de nadie (el mío o el de Rita la Cantaora) sobran. Sin embargo, las discrepancias y correcciones a lo que dice un forero sobre el idioma no sólo son pertinentes, *son el espíritu del foro*, donde por un lado hay que mantener las formas y por otro es bien sabido que nadie tiene la última palabra ni es irrebatible por sus santas narices. Salvo posiblemente la RAE. Y así y todo a veces le llevamos la contraria, que tampoco son Dios y hay cosas que aún no han llegado a incluir. Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

maraven said:


> solo para decirles que de ninguna manera se usa AL TRAVES.
> 
> Antes de todo decir que, el *c*astellano ha CAMBIADO/DEGENERADO en algunos pueblos, [...]
> 
> Además, con las líneas escritas por mi estimado Vampiro, en su último comentario, el mismo confirma y muy bien documentado, la deformación en algunos pueblos, tema cerrado.
> 
> No podemos hacer COPIAR / PEGAR del diccionario o caer en el facilismo de decir "búscalo en el GOOGLE".


Mi turno:

1) Te equivocas: puede que no mucho, pero sí se usa, y yo lo he oído.
2) ¿Castellano cambiado/degenerado? Primero, "Castellano" se escribe con minúscula, y segundo, "al través" se viene usando desde los orígenes del castellano (que era originalmente un dialecto del norte de España) mucho antes de que Colón descubriera América. La primera edición del DRAE del S. XVIII ya recogía esta locución, que viene del latín. ¿En qué sentido se ha degenerado? ¿Es una degeneración, porque tú no la has oído aunque exista desde hace más de siete siglos? ¿Son todos los que han estado usándola unos brutos porque no habías nacido tú para enseñarles a hablar correctamente? Yo creo que lo tuyo es sencillamente ignorancia.

Unas cuantas citas de escritores que, según tú, usan el castellano (idioma en el que tú tienes la última palabra) degeneradamente:

...resonaron al través de la hojarasca del bosque. - *Clarín*
...lanzada al través de sus antiparras. - *Pio Baroja*
...parecía arder una luz que se transparentaba al través del granito; - *Bécquer*
... que ya Sancho había dado al través con todo su esfuerzo. - *Cervantes (El Quijote)
*Comunicación desde la plaza a las obras exteriores, trazada al través del foso seco - *Diccionario de la Real Academia*
Dado al través el monstruo, donde apenas... - *Góngora*
... y mirar al cielo al través de su enorme y clara copa - *Juan Ramón Jiménez*
...o al través diera mi leño - *Lope de Vega*
...viendo pasar a un sujeto al través de la verja que da a la calle de Potestad - *Pérez Galdós*


----------



## Blower's daughter

heidita said:


> Hola daughter: Estoy de acuerdo que es más bien un uso poco habitual, que en mi opinión lo hace más atractivo.
> 
> Por lo demás, no cabe añadir nada a lo que ya ha dicho magistralmente nuestro amigo *Dudu.*
> 
> (Daughter, me supongo que ha sido un lapsus)



Je je je si hasta mi spanish is becoming rubbish... de todas formas ni hayais ni hallais se encuentran en la RAE.... 
Saludos


----------



## heidita

Blower's daughter said:


> ni hayáis ni halláis se encuentran en la RAE....
> Saludos


Hola daughter: Son los verbos hallar (encontrar) y haber (auxiliar) cuyas conjugaciones se encuentran el el DRAE.


----------



## Olix

"Al través" (creo) que solo está utilizado hoy en día en la jerga aeronáutica - se dice que una aeronave está "al través" cuando en inglés utilizaríamos "at three o'clock", es decir cuando algo se encuentra a aproximadamente 90 grados de la posición de la aeronave.


----------

